# Water temp gauge info



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Anybody ever used 1 of these type gauges, and if so do they last lol? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Had mine for a year now and no issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

A digital one? Ive always used the other ones but I seen this one and had to get it and try it out lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

